# Bloody nose



## želva (May 20, 2014)

Today hubby noticed that Nala has a little blood near her nostril, a bit later he noticed that blood actually runs from one of her nostrils. Of course he called the vet right away, we were there just yesterday, and except minor intestinal parasites everything seemed okay. He guessed it might be stress related, since it was an hour drive in one way, plus she was pretty relentless whole drive, just wanting to get out of the box.
It seem that it isn't a lot of blood, but if t doesn't stop soon we will take her to vet again.


----------



## želva (May 20, 2014)

It stopped pretty fast after we noticed. I hope it was only bursted blood vessel. She doesn't have any respiratory problems, no mucous, no sneezing nothing.
I uploaded some photos if anyone would like to take a look. Also should i worry ?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2014)

Wow...that's a lot of blood. I don't know why this happened, but the nostrils originate in the roof of the mouth. Maybe she poked herself in her nose with a stiff piece of hay or something.


----------



## želva (May 20, 2014)

Maybe, i hope is only that. 
There is another thing. We drive her there and back in wooden box, and whole way she tried to climb up, and probably slide back down a couple of times. Taking in account she has 31 kg (69 pounds) she might hit with nose to the side of box. And drive was more than an hour each way, and pretty winding road not a highway. It's possible she might injured her mouth or nostrils during drive, and bleed next day ?
I think it started after she ate, and the amount on photos was almost all that came out, it's stopped afterwards. Nothing came from her month and other nostril.
Vet seemed concerned only if it wouldn't stop soon, but it stopped pretty fast.
I'm just concerned if it's something more, since we just have her for a bit more than a week.


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2014)

I would be sure to warm water flush the area as well as offer extended soaks to help clean the area and wash away the blood, it likely does not taste good....and perhaps come up with a large hard plastic tub to transport the tort when needed....while the area damaged may not be serious, anytime an opening happens in the skin, that is place for infection/bacteria to take hold...


----------



## želva (May 20, 2014)

we already clean it, and gave her water to drink. I think we need something with lid, so she is in dark while transporting, but all plastic tubs i saw here are translucent here. We also got catalogue with industrial tubs and such so will check there if they have anything useful.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 21, 2014)

The next time you have to travel with any of your tortoises, put them (or it) in a dark box with a lid. Usually they go to sleep then and it's much easier to travel with them, and less stress on them. And one favor please for these old eyes, when you post your pictures make them full size.My computer won't make them bigger and I just can't see them. My sister can I guess, but I just don't see good at all anyway...thanks


----------



## želva (May 21, 2014)

We will certainly do that next time, definitely learned a lesson. 
Okay here we go again, if this works, on my computer i click on photos and they enlarge to full size.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 21, 2014)

Thank you (I think) That just looks awful. Gosh, that would be so scary for you. He's stopped bleeding now tho, right? I agree with my sis, he must have eaten something stiff like in hay or something and it poked up into into his nares. Poor guy, even his face looks unhappy.
I did click on the photos and nothing happened. My system is Linux, and it's not compatable with some windows stuff...
Bob stepped on a nail once and lost a scale and it bled. It makes you feel so bad for them.


----------



## želva (May 21, 2014)

Yes, she stopped bleeding shortly after, and seem okay now. It was really scary. I know they aren't the most fragile creature, but they can't talk, so when they injure them self you feel responsible, especially if you came to conclusion that you could prevent that. 
Well i did registered here so i would get knowledge to provide our tortoises with best possible care for them. I know that probably there would be times we will need to compromise on something or the other, but do our best.


----------



## Chantel (Jul 20, 2020)

Here I am searching today because for some reason Dozer has popped up with a bloody nose as well. He was just eating a small piece of watermelon. I guess he could have gotten a small stick with it. But I didn't see one. Glad yours stopped quick. I will watch Dozer!

Update: it stopped within a few moments as well.


----------

